# ListView mit ListAdapter füllen



## mock789 (9. Nov 2012)

Hi,

ich habe eine Listview mit zwei Textviews. Die erste Textview habe ich bereits mit einem String []
gefüttert, aber ich weiss nicht wie ich das bei der zweiten Textview mache ???:L

Hat irgendjemand eine Idee. Wäre froh wenn ich sowenig wie möglich von meinem bisherigen Code abweichen müsste, weil ich noch ein ziemlicher Newby bin


Hier ist mein bisheriger Code:



```
ListView listView = (ListView) findViewById(R.id.listView1);
        String[] values = new String[] { "Tomatensuppe","Gemüsesuppe","Eierflaumsuppe"};
        

        
        ArrayAdapter<String> adapter = new ArrayAdapter<String>(this,
        R.layout.myothersimplelist, android.R.id.text1, values);
        
       

        
        listView.setAdapter(adapter);
```


----------



## schlingel (11. Nov 2012)

Du musst dir einen eigenen ListAdapter schreiben. Siehe dazu z.B. dieses Vogella-Tutorial.


----------



## mjdv (12. Nov 2012)

schlingel hat gesagt.:


> Du musst dir einen eigenen ListAdapter schreiben. Siehe dazu z.B. dieses Vogella-Tutorial.



Wieso empfiehlst du denn das Tutorial, wenn du der Meinung bist, dass man den ArrayAdapter nicht erweitern sollte? :O


----------



## schlingel (12. Nov 2012)

Berechtigte Frage. Das hab ich gar nicht gesehen, da aber Vogella Tuts normalerweise gut sind hab ich das blind verlinkt.

Vorsicht also


----------



## derSoerrn (25. Nov 2012)

Wie kann ich die Liste hinzufügen, wenn sie auf ein Fragment soll?


----------



## schlingel (26. Nov 2012)

Du machst das in einer fragment-klasse und nicht in einer activity-klasse. Wo genau haperts?


----------

